# Live Bait Bucket...'Yak Sized!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's my latest 'yak accessory, a 2 gallon bait bucket that fits behind my cooler and is the same height. I have a three gallon one made the same way, but it's too tall, and makes it tough to reach over the cooler and get a bait. If this one holds up as well as the other one, it'll last a long time. I'll be able to keep a few dozen mud minnows or a half quart of live shrimp at the time.

Why pay $49.99 for a five gallon bucket with a lid?? This thing cost me less than $20.00. 










Screws between the battery void.










Glob of GOOP to hold the air stone.










Positioned in the 'yak..










Should do the trick, and will be easy to carry when stalking flatties on foot...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice.

i have that same green/white coleman cooler you have laying on the table beside the tape measure. used to take it in the kayak with me til i lost it on my buddy's bay boat at 50 mph this spring . reminds me i need to call coleman and try to get a lid.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ryan

need a softsided cooler. u said i think you use one inside your well, need one bad, last few pups i've eaten been on da mush side kno what i mean brother... gear up... that fall run of red things is comin. like i said welcome at my place


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*SOOO Rob*

Watcha gonna put in the void behind the bait bucket?? I told ya you shouldda got the bigger one!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Watcha gonna put in the void behind the bait bucket?? I told ya you shouldda got the bigger one!


Don't need nothin' else, see, I got room to spare...    

Could prolly stick the minnow trap in there though...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like juuust enough room for a fat roll of charmin!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Hey Neil, Cabelas has a Cooler/Storage soft bag for your yak. I saw it in the fancy hard back catalog they just sent out.


----------

